# Weld cart for the Primeweld 225 Tig



## keeena (Sep 27, 2021)

This was one of my first welding projects and figured I'd share. I needed a home for my Primeweld 225 Tig machine, water cooler, and 2 S-sized tanks (the pic is showing a Q-sized tank). The cart is -almost- done; I still need to add storage bits for cables/leads, filler rod, and consumables which is why that one brace is not painted yet.

I ended up making the top braces/guards and tank cradle re-configurable. These bits bolt onto the main frame which makes it easy to suit larger tanks, different welder sizes, have a 3rd shelf, etc... They attach bolt to the frame using rivnuts. Other than that: its your typical run-of-the-mill cart. The main cart is made with 1.5" (38mm) square tube 0.065" thick (~1.6mm) and all done with the Primeweld. Not sure how I feel about the asymmetrical look? I ran out of material to make another full guard; that angled tube was leftover so I ran with it. Anyway, enjoy & critique!







This pic shows how I did the bottle cradle. If making again I'd add locations for tie-downs and cable routing. For taller tanks another cradle can be added at the top of the cart frame. The perimeter gap on the diamond plate was intentional; inspired from ToT's cart build. I used 3/4" (19mm) square tube cross-bracing to recess the shelves.



Didn't want to weld the axle so I made a couple blocks to clamp it to the frame.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice job on the cart, a welding cart was one of my first projects too.

The gap is smart so you have a place to sweep the dirt right?

I like the orange tired polyurethane castors, I used the same type on my saw dollies. Why castors on one end and a fixed axle on the other?

The belt around the tank is smart, I'm going to steal that idea. I put a ring of large diameter pipe at the base of the tank and secured the tanks with a chain higher up. The base is larger than the tanks to allow different sizes to fit and chain fits loosely which allows more tank movement than I'd like. I think a belt around the tanks would keep things from moving around so much.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 27, 2021)

looks fabulous to me!


----------



## rwm (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## brino (Sep 27, 2021)

Great welding cart!



Aaron_W said:


> The belt around the tank is smart, I'm going to steal that idea. I put a ring of large diameter pipe at the base of the tank and secured the tanks with a chain higher up. The base is larger than the tanks to allow different sizes to fit and chain fits loosely which allows more tank movement than I'd like. I think a belt around the tanks would keep things from moving around so much.



I considered fabric type belts for my shield gas tanks as well, but then thought about what happens in a building fire........tanks could fall over and become rockets!

Maybe it's overkill and hopefully I never find out but I decided on steel chains.

-brino


----------



## keeena (Sep 27, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Why castors on one end and a fixed axle on the other?


I have a couple items with quad casters and while they are great if you want to maneuver into a tight spot, I feel like they wouldn't be as stable on something like a welding cart. The smaller wheels can get hung-up easily. And because weld carts are somewhat top-heavy and narrow-ish width: pushing the cart sideways could lead to a tip-over?


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 27, 2021)

brino said:


> Great welding cart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll keep my steel chains as well, but I picked up a belt for tying down loads in a truck (like to keep tarps from flapping, not a ratchet strap). I think it will keep them snugged tight against so they can't move around when the cart is rolling.



keeena said:


> I have a couple items with quad casters and while they are great if you want to maneuver into a tight spot, I feel like they wouldn't be as stable on something like a welding cart. The smaller wheels can get hung-up easily. And because weld carts are somewhat top-heavy and narrow-ish width: pushing the cart sideways could lead to a tip-over?



That makes sense, and you need one end to turn so the casters.


----------

